# Tennessee, Central US?



## Bob Wright

Sure thought Tennessee deserved to be in the Southern US.

I live in Memphis, home of the BBQ, blues, and Elvis Pressley. Elvis sang, you know. Ran across Elvis twice, before he became famous. Went to school with Stella Stevens a year or two. Also Patsy and Ruth Welting, Metropolitan opera stars. For whatever that's worth.

The Wright family cemetery is in Mt. Juliet, Tennessee, sort of overlooking I-40 there. Mother's side relatives lived in and around Red Boiling Springs, Tennessee.

This just to break the ice and get things started here.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck

U guys are killing us w/ the states 

I didn't do the regions, though, JS did. If U PM him, I am sure he will fix it


----------



## Bob Wright

Fix it? I don't care where it is, I just wanted to gripe.

Bob Wright


----------



## js

to late... Tenn. now resides in the south... :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck

Don't cross the Mason-Dixon line


----------



## Bob Wright

Thank you, Sir. I feel better already.

Bob Wright


----------



## DennyCrane

I say just throw 'em all in 1 big section and label it "Earth"   

This, of course, will raise hell with our Marsian members, and we'll then have to accomodate them. Where will it ever end?!?!


----------



## foxfire

as another Mt. Juliet native, Charlie Daniels, has been known to say:
"It's good to be alive and in Tennessee"

I can live where I want
I CHOOSE to live here
ff


*****************************************
no fate but what we make...


----------



## CLEMCO51

*Jackson/Murfreesboro*

Another Tennessean here.. probably a little younger than the majority, but old enough to carry. I too a proud to be a part of the South

Go Vols


----------



## gene

Give us a break about Tenn.


----------



## Bastet

*Bob Pope Gun Show in Smyrna*

Never mind. I'll start a new thread.


----------



## aryfrosty

Bob Wright; I am in New Hampshire but was born and raised in Chattanooga. I went to Navy A school at NATTC Millington and met my wife in Memphis. She was from Dyersburg and was in college there. Fact of the matter is that we will be back in D-Burg in mid-July for her 46th High School reunion. I have many good friends in Tennessee and we plan to retire back south once we get "old". (We aren't yet) One of the forums I am hooked up with, "Smith Shooters Forum" is based in Knoxville. I had seen some of your posts on here and like the way you think. It shouldn't have surprised me that you were from the true God's Country.


----------



## teknoid

aryfrosty said:


> Bob Wright; I am in New Hampshire but was born and raised in Chattanooga. I went to Navy A school at NATTC Millington and met my wife in Memphis. She was from Dyersburg and was in college there. Fact of the matter is that we will be back in D-Burg in mid-July for her 46th High School reunion. I have many good friends in Tennessee and we plan to retire back south once we get "old". (We aren't yet) One of the forums I am hooked up with, "Smith Shooters Forum" is based in Knoxville. I had seen some of your posts on here and like the way you think. It shouldn't have surprised me that you were from the true God's Country.


I'm a bit north of the line and over the mountain (KY), but lived there for a while. That was when I also attended "A School" in Millington ('79). I don't think it's there anymore. Beautiful country on both sides of the tunnel.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

js said:


> to late... Tenn. now resides in the south... :mrgreen:


What about Alaska; you're not gonna leave us with these damn Yankees are you?:smt022


----------



## Yaderp

Land of the Free and Home of the Brave.


----------



## Yaderp

Yaderp said:


> Land of the Free and Home of the Brave.


Except, of course, for our governor who vetoed a pro 2nd Amendment bill this week which he had guaranteed in writing to the NRA he would back. Based on his promise (now broken) the governor garnered the endorsement of the NRA in his last campaign.


----------

